# 15" corrugated pipe tunnel



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

You know, that black stuff used for tunnels... Cost is roughly $130 for 20' of this stuff. Well my questions are...
How do you install access hatches to reach your trains?
My 1st tunnel is a slightly curved 20 footer.
How many and how far apart do they need to be?
Is there anything else that will work as effectively as this stuff?

thanks


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

How long is your arm? From experience all derailments happen just beyond reach.

My tunnel is 1/4 of a 10' diameter curve, aprox;7.5', there's one access hatch in the middle and it has been used! What I can't reach from the portals can be from the hatch.

I'm guessing a jig saw would do the best for you, after you cut out a large hole (figure you may be cramming your sholder into it) attach a board to it so it won't fall through when put back in position.

I'm thinking every 3 feet as I would rather heve overlaps in reach than gaps.

John


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You know those plastic boxes with the green lit that are used to cover sprinkler system valves and valve motors? Why not used them for your "manhole" cover?


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks guys. No John I am not familiar with these green lids....?
What about making sure the manhole covers stay dry?


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: 15" corrugated pipe tunnel*

Someone mentioned using composite board for roadbed in the tunnel... What if it's curved? Then what can be used to insure your track stays flat and centered etc.???


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Biblegrove RR on 03/23/2009 6:21 AM
thanks guys. No John I am not familiar with these green lids....?
What about making sure the manhole covers stay dry?


They are a gray plastic box with a green lid. You can find them at Home Depot in the garden section where all the sprinkler stuff is.


----------

